# bad wind as babys head engages?!



## mummyzilla

I know its tmi but omg I have terrible gas these past few days as babys head is starting to enage. Has anyone else had this? I have terrible period pain like cramps which midwife says is just normal but also feels may be a bit crampy from all the wind!!!! Do you think this is normal? anyone else experienced this!!!
I'm not sure whether tightenings are due to gas or mild contractions lol


----------



## Felicityjade

I can't help with what it is but I am experiancing exactly the same, I didn't know it could be to do with the baby engaging! It's quite embarrassing as I can't control it so I have to try cover up! My oh says I do it quite alot in my sleep which in 7 years he has never heard me pass wind so is so strange, and sometimes even wakes me up when I do it as I'm having tightenings at the same time ( or so I think I am) any ideas/advice I would like to know too please! Xxx


----------



## kell

Snap! My boy is finally head down after being breech the whole way through. And now he's starting to engage I have terrible wind :haha: especially when I it on the loo lol also for the last 2 days constant tightenings and period like cramps....fingers crossed things are progressing :)


----------



## flubdub

Bad wind is a sign of impending labour - same as the diahroea thing. Good luck!


----------



## Fabby

oh blimey i have had bad wind the last couple of days and period type cramps. Could this mean he is engaging then? I know he was head down on tuesday because the dr checked his position for me (when i went to get my bp checked) but he did say he hadn't started to engage because he could still move his head. Suppose things could of changed though on the last 48 hours. He is measuring 3 weeks ahead on the last growth scan aswell xx


----------



## moma

my baby been low all way through, saw my midwife today and she said the head is 3/5 th's engaged , iv'e been to loo lots in last few days and have bad wind but didn't realise this could be why , never heard it before , but midwife says all is in place and hopefully not to long


----------



## VictoriaElaur

how can you tell if your baby is engaging then?
Does you midwife tell you or is it more symptoms ???

Sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## sugarwag

I've had the same and i'm 4/5th's engaged! Bad period type cramps!xxx


----------



## pimento1979

Yeah, I've been having really bad wind-type cramps.


----------



## Fabby

mummyzilla said:


> Actually I remembered last night when i was about 3 cms dilated with my first I had wind but I'd had epidural so couldnt actually feel it, and I kept farting away, so embaressing with male consultant present,I couldnt feel the wind to try and hold it in cos of epidural LOL


:haha::haha: x


----------



## moma

midwife told me but i have been having cramping but didnt know it was engaging until midwife said today


----------



## blueyes666

I have been having exactly the same, but had my 39 week appointment 2 days ago, and the baby is still free ( not engaged ) but has been head down the most of my pregnancy, im 39 weeks today


----------



## tink23

kell said:


> Snap! My boy is finally head down after being breech the whole way through. And now he's starting to engage I have terrible wind :haha: especially when I it on the loo lol also for the last 2 days constant tightenings and period like cramps....fingers crossed things are progressing :)

Omggg Eli must be engaging now too then! Have had v.painful wind for the past few days and mw DID say last week that he was almost engaged! :D YAY


----------



## ttcgeordie

yep lots of wind here as well lol smelly too LMAO repaying hubby for 7 yrs of his smelly ass!!!


----------

